# HEY! Just joined! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



## JillyRev (Mar 23, 2012)

hey everyone! i am so excited to be here! 

I cant wait to get involved in the community here!

Come on by and visit my journal or my Q & A!  
and come by my fan page!

Facebook


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2012)

JillyRev, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome!!!  Jilly if that is really you,,,,,,,,you are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 23, 2012)

Prince said:


> JillyRev, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


 THANKS  



returnofthdragon said:


> Welcome to IM!


 thank you!!!!



Pittsburgh63 said:


> Welcome to IM


 thanks!!!!



charley said:


> Welcome!!!  Jilly if that is really you,,,,,,,,you are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!


 LOL yes that is my lmao! its from a shot a few weeks ago at the Desert Muscle Classic. lol  thanks for the welcome!


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome momma!!!  So glad to have you on board!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2012)

Very glad you're here!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 24, 2012)

Yo  Whats Up!!!!!!!!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 25, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Welcome momma!!!  So glad to have you on board!


 woohoo~ me too mama~~~ wish i was seeing you again soon! 



Curt James said:


> Very glad you're here!


 thanks Curt! ur one of my fav people xoxo



OrbitNutrition said:


> Welcome


 thanks!



brazey said:


> Welcome


 thank you!




69grunt said:


> Yo  Whats Up!!!!!!!!


 hey!!!   the weekend has been relaxing! i dont want to go back to work tomorrow hahaha!


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 25, 2012)

welcome Jillyrev


----------



## Kimi (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Jilly


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks so much! 





ctr10 said:


> welcome jillyrev





kimi said:


> hi jilly


 hey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AruzataC (Mar 26, 2012)

Well hello there!!...And welcome.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM Jilly.  You look good in your pic!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 26, 2012)

Aloha and welcome Jilly Jill !!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 27, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Welcome!


 Thank you 



AruzataC said:


> Well hello there!!...And welcome.


 wooooohoooo!!!



HardcoreTraining said:


> Welcome to IM Jilly.  You look good in your pic!


 thanks so much!!



ParadiseCup said:


> Aloha and welcome Jilly Jill !!


 Aloha!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxox



returnofthdragon said:


> Welcome to IM!


 thanks! excited to be here!


----------



## Mr X (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome. But you're going to have to earn my reps.


----------

